# Oh dear.



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Does Wigwam look like a roo to you? She's got pointy tail feathers. Acts like a male sometimes. She struggles a little when I pick her up. She's about 6 weeks old right now. Her feathers around her neck are rounded, thankfully. I don't know if that necessarily means she's a definite pullet or cockerel. 
Take a look at these photos and see what you think.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no comment .


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I have no comment .


Ok! Does that mean...that you don't think she's a rooster?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm seeing hackle feathers.Not a good sign....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm seeing hackle feathers.Not a good sign....


Some of her tail feathers are pointy, others are rounded. She doesn't always hold her tail up like that either, only when she's running around. Also, what are hackle feathers? Haha, I'm not that experienced. I've also read that roosters don't struggle that much when you pick them up, but Wigwam doesn't like it much.
We ordered sexed pullets from Meyer Hatchery. Could they be wrong easily?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm seeing hackle feathers.Not a good sign....


Well, poop. I've seen Wigwam ruffle herself after doing something and I've seen those poofy feathers around her neck stick out. However, my chicken knowledgeable friend has 3 ee pullets and they also have the thick neck feathers.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone! I've been checking out Wigwam a little more these days. She's got a thicker amount of neck feathers, pointy, tall tail feathers, and a little bit bigger/longer legs than the other chicks. Her tail is the same size as Raisin's, my Australorp, but Wigwam's are really pointy. I also checked her legs today and she's got tiny bumps on the back...is that a sign of future spurs? *gulp* Meanwhile, as I'm typing this, she's also peeping really loud as usual, but could that loudness also be a sign of a rooster? Thanks, guys!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing I remember about my boys at that age is that they were whiners. They whined if you just looked at them.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The one thing I remember about my boys at that age is that they were whiners. They whined if you just looked at them.


Sounds familiar...she's still crying...oh man.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you allowed to have a rooster?Roosters can be bigger babies than hens.My flock wouldn't be complete without one or two.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Are you allowed to have a rooster?Roosters can be bigger babies than hens.My flock wouldn't be complete without one or two.


Well, here's the thing. My parents know NOTHING about chickens at all. I'm the only one in my family who has the...supreme knowledge? I don't know. I could easily tell them that Wigwam was a hen and they'd be like "ok, sure! Great!" But no, we live in a neighborhood and the crowing would wake us up. Also, I know roosters can be great protectors of the flock, and Wigwam is very nice and she/he already seems protective of the other girls...I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What would happen if someone had a hen that crowed?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> What would happen if someone had a hen that crowed?


How loud are hens crows and can you stop it? I thought about that but I assumed hen's crows were really weak.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There are collars you can buy to stifle the crows.I don't know about anyone else but I don't really notice the crowing unless I'm really listening.But I know how neighbors are....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> There are collars you can buy to stifle the crows.I don't know about anyone else but I don't really notice the crowing unless I'm really listening.But I know how neighbors are....


Haha, neighbors. Ours are part-time anyways, but it wouldn't make a difference since my mom said no to any rooster, no matter how quiet or docile. I explained the no crow collars and how roosters can be really sweet and also a good protector of the flock, but she didn't want to hear it. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He will start crowing about 5 mos old if he is a he.Quit discussing roosters with your parents.Maybe mom will change her mind when she sees what a big baby he is.Plus,you can make crowing collars to keep him a little quieter,maybe she won't even notice....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> He will start crowing about 5 mos old if he is a he.Quit discussing roosters with your parents.Maybe mom will change her mind when she sees what a big baby he is.Plus,you can make crowing collars to keep him a little quieter,maybe she won't even notice....


Ok. I will. But one more question - won't I be able to tell by physical appearance a little before he or she starts crowing? Thanks.


----------

